# Used Boat Help



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

I am not sure where to put this post.

Here is the deal. I found a 1993 19 foot Yar-Craft for sale. I called the guy who has it for sale. He said the motors are 96 motors (150 hp, 9.9 kicker). Walk through windshield, deep V boat, covers and canvas cover on the boat.

The boat has seen maybe 80 hours on the water in 14 years of its existance. It is in meticulous shape. He figured 60 hours on the big motor and probably less than 10 on the kicker.

Boat runs like a dream. All maintenance records available. Clean storage every winter. This boat is showroom condition.

So then I asked the price. He wants $20,000!!! I asked if he has booked out the boat, he said no and that he is pricing the boat based on the fact that to find a boat like this new is $40,000.

I have booked this out as many times as I can and I keep coming up with no more than about $8,000. Am I doing something wrong or this guy just completely off the wall on his price?

Thanks in advance for the help.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Although many people believe "the book" is the bible when it comes to value, in the marine business we simply use it as a guide. 
You will find most clean used fishing boats bringing more than book right now, both on trade and retail values.
Prices of new boats do in fact influence the used market but with that being said, I do believe this gentleman is quite a ways off on his price.


----------



## waterwolf (Oct 15, 2003)

> I do believe this gentleman is quite a ways off on his price.


I agree. Probably a great boat, but he is high.


----------



## duckslayer (Oct 30, 2003)

I found a boat quite awhile back that was about the same way. It was a 91 skeeter with a 95 yam. 150. Looked to be in great shape, I even asked if it was a typo that he put 91 in his ad. Problem was he wanted 11,000. I cant see spending that kind of money on a 16 yr old boat, thats crazy.


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Boats hold their value but...i doubt that boat cost 40k 16 years ago so he can't compare it with today's prices. I would tell him what it books for. If it is 8k and really really nice..offer 10-12k. Tell him to call you if he gets tired of sitting on it.


----------



## zogman (Mar 20, 2002)

What model Yarcraft?

and what brand of motor??


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

The price is way to high. Let him sit on it a while and see if he drops the price to a more reasonable level. If you get serious about buying the boat, bring it too a marine mechanic that you trust, and have him go through it.


----------

